

Ask HN: A Dislike button for Facebook? - muuver

Do you think Facebook is wise for not implementing a 'Dislike' button? Do you think a social network that introduced a Dislike button would have value?
======
seagaia
I think it would be useful in some contexts, if a celebrity figure or some
business's page says something someone doesn't like. I imagine the social
factors behind it would make most people probably not use it with their
friends - if it was something like "Broke my leg" a person would probably just
write a comment of sympathy rather than click dislike.

Although you never really know with these things. The way I see it, why the
heck not?

------
bemmu
In general there isn't much benefit in being negative in social situations.

~~~
muuver
What about a review site like Yelp, or a model like StumbleUpon? Dislike
doesn't necessarily mean negativity - it's an opinion. Sometimes hearing
others' opinions (including dislikes) can be valuable in social situations,
no?

